# Pharmacists codes 99605-99607



## hortonwl (Oct 7, 2013)

From information I can locate regarding these codes, they appear to be a Medicare part D benefit. Is anyone familiar with the reimbursement rate for these services? They do not have any RVU's attached, and it appears that different entities have different methods for calculating the rate at which these services should be billed. Does the reporting method differ based on whether the pharmacy is located within a clinic? For example, how are services reported if the patient sees a physician for an E/M service then a clinic employed pharmacist provides an MTM service (99506-99507)?
Thanks in advance for any advice!
Whitney Horton CPC, CCC


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Dec 17, 2014)

*99605, 99606, 99607*

I have the same questions about these codes. Can anyone answer this?  how is it reimbursed?


----------

